# Bergnamen in Google Earth



## zego (18. April 2006)

Hallo Leute,

wollte mir mal unsere geplante Transalp Tour von Innsbruck an den Gardasee in Google Earth ansehen. Leider findet das Programm keinen Berg oder Pass, obwohl beim herunterzoomen die Namen angezeigt werden...

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man die Bergnamen ebenfalls in Google Earth finden kann?

Danke im voraus für die Hilfe!

Thomas


----------



## Stevan (18. April 2006)

Ich kann Dir zwar die Frage leider nicht beantworten, aber davor warnen, falls es prinzipiell funktionieren sollte.

Die Namen sind dermaßen falsch geschrieben und falsch positioniert, dass es einem schlecht wird. Ich sprech da vor allem vom Allgäu, aber es wird woanders kaum besser sein. 

Aus Buchenberg wird "Buch Berg", überall wird mit Bindestrichen um sich geworfen, wo es keinen einzigen je gegeben hat. Dafür fehlen sämtliche Umlaute.

Es wird deshalb kaum möglich sein, einen Berg zu finden, wenn Du nicht weißt, wie ihn die Googler sich ausgedacht haben :-(
Und wenn Du ihn finden solltest, muss es immer noch nicht der richtige Gipfel sein.

Im Übrigen ist die Auflösung ja viel zu schlecht als dass man da groß was erkennen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aton (18. April 2006)

Also direkt mit Google Earth wird das nicht gehen, aber man kann sich ja ne normale Karte nehmen und die gefundenen Berge dann in Google Earth ansehen.
Am besten geht das aber, wenn man ne schon gefahrene Tour sucht, die findet man sehr schnell, da man ja noch weiß wies dort aussah. Macht Spaß und so schlecht ist die Auflösung ja nun auch nicht


----------



## zego (18. April 2006)

Thx für die Antworten, Jungs!!!

@aton: 42 ;o)


----------



## Tim Bär (19. April 2006)

hi,

einen teil der route kannst du dir im luftbildatlas tirol ansehen
http://gis1.tirol.gv.at

gruss
tim


----------

